# Salt Fork Saturday the 7th! Get Together!



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Looks like a few of us will be hitting cabin bay on Saturday! Some OGFers and "others" will be on the ice looking for polebenders. Feel free to tag along, newbies welcome, we have enough equipment to help out. Some of my best fishing partners are guys I met on OGF! Most of us will be targeting EYE, but the crappie/whitebass/channels etc. will keep us busy!:B Post reply, PM, or see ya out there! NO:Ss! Jeff


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Any reports on ice thickness? Snow depth on ice?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

5-7 inch ice. Didn't get the snow like up North!


----------



## beaver (Sep 28, 2010)

I've never been to salt fork. If u can get away saturday, maybe I'll come out.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Only been on there twice .would cabin hill bay be close to what area of the lake?

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Follow the signs to the Lodge. Right before u get to the lodge you'll see a sign to the right that says "cabin area" down the hill, there u are! My group will be walking off the launch ramp, others will be down at the turnaround. Easy access to the channels there. Looks like quite a few are coming!


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

OK thanks.not sure yet if I can come but I'd love to

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

You do realize Sunday is the 8th?


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks Kagee, its Saturday the 7th! Heard from at least 4 other OGFers that are bringing friends, including some renting cabins for the weekend. Weather looks good, hope to see a few more chime in!


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Just got word from Sr. Jigger, the ice in cabin bay is 10-12" clear!! He's bringing a group, Hoss's group is staying in cabins, Ranger175 is meeting up with us, I'm bringing one or two, lots of maybe's, should be a good time! If any first timers want to try, PM or show up.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

What time will u guys start

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

The closer ones will be there at first light. My group will be between 8-9. Weather will be good, Follow the sounds of a gas auger, or follow the smell of cheeseburgers! We'll be walking off the ramp. Jeff


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We should be out there by 10 or so, hopefully sooner. We will see how the morning goes.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Alright Hoss, see ya in the AM!! Wont be back on OGF tonight, cell 330795-0384 Jeff FISH ON!!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Wanted to head down and fish, but had to work. Anybody catch anything?


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Beautiful day but fishn was slow .only got a few crappie

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hoss5355 (Apr 9, 2004)

We hit some decent crappie. Lots of numbers, size could have been better... Few small gills and cats. Beautiful day on the ice. 
Had some local psycho yelling at us around dark after everyone left. Screamed that the ice was unsafe and we were breaking the law. He had lived there his whole life and that we were going to die out there...Said he called the ranger and we were all getting fined... Ranger showed up and asked about the ice. We told him about 8 inches and he told us thanks... Have a great night. 

I just can't figure out some people. We had walked our wives and kids out to watch the sunset and this jack wagon pretty much ruined our evening. I just wanted to tell him thanks for saving our lives. We've only been ice fishing there for 20 years...


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Wow good thing he didn't get drastic and start shooting. What is wrong with people? Maybe that's who has been seeing the grass man near salt fork ha ha


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Hoss and Ltroyer, nice meeting you guys! Perfect weather to be out. Took home 8 nice eater crappie, saw a 23" eye on the ice. My friend got about the same. Lots a channel cats caught also. Went back on Sunday, top layer of ice turning milky w/ a good 8" clear below, a little water on top. Got a 14" eye, nice and healthy, put back to get legal. Many more crappie, some more channels ( my partner), and even a largemouth on a tip-up! Ready to hit the softwater! Hoss, wish I would have stayed later to meet the psycho!!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

I_WALL_I said:


> Hoss and Ltroyer, nice meeting you guys! Perfect weather to be out. Took home 8 nice eater crappie, saw a 23" eye on the ice. My friend got about the same. Lots a channel cats caught also. Went back on Sunday, top layer of ice turning milky w/ a good 8" clear below, a little water on top. Got a 14" eye, nice and healthy, put back to get legal. Many more crappie, some more channels ( my partner), and even a largemouth on a tip-up! Ready to hit the softwater! Hoss, wish I would have stayed later to meet the psycho!!


a 14 inch is legal on saltfork. but i would of done the same let em get 16 or so get alot more meat.


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder, Ducky! Keep thinking about tourneys that they needed to be 15", but 16-17" are my favorites. Hoss, not only was it good meeting you, but the kids were having a ball out there Sunday! You could hear their laughter across the lake. Good times, and making memories....


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

your right most eye tournaments are a 15 inch size limit. our tournys are all 15 inches or bigger even on lakes that have no size limit.


----------



## ltroyer (Feb 6, 2013)

Anybody fish salt fork yesterday or today?if so any luck?thanks

Sent from my XT907 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## I_WALL_I (Apr 27, 2006)

Went out Tues with Wavewarrier and others, got a few eye and a mess of smaller crappie. We went off the turnaround at the end of cabin bay. Sun sure felt good! Good ice on the close shore, we walked across to hit the channel on the far side and found 3" ice, so be carefull! The channel has enough current to keep the ice from getting thick. Next year I'll have a power auger!


----------

